# Emergency Maintenance Notification - QuickPacket Atlanta



## qps (Jun 3, 2013)

We were just notified that two of the cabinets that contain the LowEndBox special L5420 servers in Atlanta will be powered down for approximately 45 minutes starting at 5:00 AM EDT on 6/4/2013 while a UPS system is replaced due to a critical deficiency identified by the electricians.

I'm posting this here and a number of other places as an FYI.  Customers are welcome to open a ticket if they have questions.


----------

